# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  برنامج Yahoo! Messenger 2009

## نحوله خجوله

*برنامج*

* Yahoo! Messenger 
*

*9.0.0.2162*

*(2009)*

*حمل من هنا* 







برنامج ماسنجر الياهو الجديد برنامج ياهو ماسنجر Yahoo! Messenger اصدار جديد وكامل من برنامج ياهو ماسنجر يحتوي البرنامج على الكثير من المزايا في...
برنامج الياهو برنامج ياهو ماسنجر Yahoo! Messenger اصدار جديد وكامل من برنامج ياهو ماسنجر يحتوي البرنامج على الكثير من المزايا في مجال الشات المحادثات ويحافظ على الخصوصية بشكل كبير و البرنامج شهير وغني عن التعريف ايضاً فهو يعد افضل برنامج محادثة فورية وافضل برنامج ارسال رسائل فورية او على البريد وفيه مزايا حلوة جداً فهو منافس قوي لبرنامج ماسنجر هوتميل Hotmail Messenger او برنامج Windows Live Messenger الشهير والغني عن التعريف

----------


## ABU A7MED

يسلمو ع البرنامج 

جارى التحميل ,, عواافى 

خالص تحيتى ..~

----------

